

What to do when twitter's lack of OAuth support is a real showstopper? - amichail

Should I launch a twitter service without passwords initially and then reset the database when OAuth support is available?<p>There's very little data that users need to submit in this service I plan to build, so they probably wouldn't mind doing it again.<p>I don't want to ask people to give me their twitter passwords.
======
wmf
Users don't care (just give them a virtual piece of chocolate) and obviously
Twitter doesn't care, so why should you?

~~~
amichail
How do you know they don't?

~~~
wmf
There have been studies showing that users don't care about keeping their
passwords secret, e.g. <http://www.google.com/search?q=password%20chocolate>

And if Twitter can't be bothered to implement OAuth, then obviously they don't
care either. :-)

